# Sun Mistral tubular rims



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about these rims on my track bike? They came on the bike, just looking for a little info on them, how they were rated in their day, and so forth. I'm going to build up a set of clinchers for it and am wondering if I should just retire these rims or keep using them, this will be for the track.

Thanks for any info.
mike.

ps, I should add I'm a fair amount over 200Lbs, but am starting to trim that down a bunch, if that makes any difference in the use of the rims.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Sun makes/made good stuff. Not as popular as Mavic. No eyelets. (obviously)

Since you are riding this on the track why bother with the relace? 
I could see it if yer riding this on the streets just for a convenience/standardization thing, but since there's nothing to flat yer tires at the track you just removed one of the biggest reasons in the argument vs. tubulars. AND... the track is where you WANT higher pressures that tubulars can take.

M
racing track since 1997!


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*not re-lacing*

I'm keeping these rims as is, planning to build up a new second set of clinchers for trainers and road use. Mostly I'm just hoping to verify that the Sun rims will hold up to me, or if they were a "lightweight" rim of days gone by.

But thanks for reminding me, I need to order a higher pressure pump for the track work. My current main pump requires me to hold the head on the valve to get much above 120psi. Off to the bike shop tonight....

This also reminds me that I need to sand/chip/carve my way down thru the paint on one of the seat stays of the QA to verify that it's just the paint cracking and not something more. I was told the old hard Italian paint on these tended to crack a bit, verified by my accidental chipping it in places.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

treebound said:


> I'm keeping these rims as is, planning to build up a new second set of clinchers for trainers and road use. Mostly I'm just hoping to verify that the Sun rims will hold up to me, or if they were a "lightweight" rim of days gone by.
> 
> But thanks for reminding me, I need to order a higher pressure pump for the track work. My current main pump requires me to hold the head on the valve to get much above 120psi. Off to the bike shop tonight....
> 
> This also reminds me that I need to sand/chip/carve my way down thru the paint on one of the seat stays of the QA to verify that it's just the paint cracking and not something more. I was told the old hard Italian paint on these tended to crack a bit, verified by my accidental chipping it in places.


The Sun rims should do fine. Obviously yer an outlier on the bell curve so keep an eye on them.

M


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*the plan*



MShaw said:


> The Sun rims should do fine. Obviously yer an outlier on the bell curve so keep an eye on them.
> 
> M


The plan is to be back inside the bell curve by the end of summer. 

Thanks for the info, I'll watch them fairly close.


----------

